# site not responding - loading



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

For the past several days I have not been able to get the web site to load, doesn't matter if it is through a book mark or if I google the web site and click on that. I just get the "web site is unavailable" or "this page can't be displayed" screen.

I was able to barely get on yesterday, couldn't get it to post this, I am trying again today, but it is not responding well, to the point that I don't know if I will be able to check back and read any posts responding to this thread.

If I do get the site up, it is slow, very slow, and will quit responding very quickly. I have tried other computers with the same result, so I know it is not my computer.

Hope I can get this to post today. Uhhhhg.....


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello JustHer, 

Sorry to hear about this. I am not noticing an issue with speed or connection to the forum. What browser are you using to access the forum. Also while the forum is slowly loading, what is the URL in the static bar (the bar in the bottom left corner of the screen). Once I know some more details I can better assist you.

Thanks

- dm, community support


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

TAM uses alot of hidden scripts that your computer may not be swallowing. 

TAM has planty of eggheads here who will come on in droves to help you out. Just wait.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

It has been 4 days since I have been able to get this site up. Hopefully this will post. 

The ul at the bottom of the page is 159969 when the site is actually loading, but usually I don't get this. Usually it just stays on the page I am already on or goes to the page that tells me it is not available. 

If I am on the page that tells me it is not responding and click on the diagnose problem, I get this message "The remote computer isn't responding to connections on port 80, possibly due to firewall or security policy settings, or because it might be temporarily unabailable. Windows couldn't find any problems with the firewall on your computer."

I get the same problem whether I use Internet Explorer or Firefox. 

Not sure why this started. I did get a new router, but that shouldn't cause this problem. I have been getting on this site for several months without issue, don't know why it started now.

This is the only site I am having problems with, I am able to surf and bring up all other sites I want to.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

JustHer said:


> It has been 4 days since I have been able to get this site up. Hopefully this will post.
> 
> The ul at the bottom of the page is 159969 when the site is actually loading, but usually I don't get this. Usually it just stays on the page I am already on or goes to the page that tells me it is not available.
> 
> ...


That is really weird. Could you get a screenshot of the error message. I'm not sure the if the issue is coming from the forum or the new router. Do you have high security setting on your browser?

- dm, community support


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Seems to be working better, still slow, but loading. Not sure what changed.


----------

